# Season end



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Always a sad day when my NoDak season ends.Ran up by myself for the day saturday for the last time.Good hunt,good way to end it.
Time to move on to another addiction.Good hunting and fishing to all-see you next Fall.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sure wish i coulda been with you to help drag them out oke: 
and that new 17-204 really put the smack-down on those "whitties" this year :thumb:

your fur check will make you go.....


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Duck,

Have a great summer and we'll see you back here next fall.

xdeano


----------

